# Fairborn Ohio Bicycle Swap Meet This Saturday



## Foxclassics (Mar 21, 2016)

Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 21, 2016)

See you guys there


----------



## partsguy (Mar 23, 2016)

I'll be out of town this weekend for Easter. Sorry! I really needed to sell and clean out the house. Family comes first though.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 25, 2016)

Same here out of town for this one , but enjoy going to it


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 25, 2016)

Still going to try to make it. The wife might have other plans for me though.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 25, 2016)

I'll be there, all loaded up and ready!


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm loaded and ready to go also.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 25, 2016)

Any Schwinn tank bikes coming ?


----------



## Terry66 (Mar 26, 2016)

I am busy this afternoon. I'll probably just swing by this morning.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 26, 2016)

Does anyone know if Chuckie was there? If so did he have his Roadmaster for sale yet?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2016)

How about some pics? V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Apr 3, 2016)

Pics guys???


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 4, 2016)

Missed it , How was the turn out ?


----------

